# R32 Prices



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

So what do you think a two year old R32 with low mileage would cost?

VW UK have them starting at Â£19.5k, this seems a tad high.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dunno mate, but i wouldn't pay more than Â£20k for one seeing as teh MKV golf is now out.

If you could get this for under Â£20k it would be my choice, it is STUINNING on those wheels and also in the BEST colour for an R32!!!!!

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/detail ... 1060&s=176


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Those wheels are vile.

My father has a grey R32. Now that _is_ the best colour for it. In fact, it's the best colour for most cars.


----------



## Rob.gti (Mar 30, 2005)

Widget said:


> Those wheels are vile.
> 
> My father has a grey R32. Now that _is_ the best colour for it. In fact, it's the best colour for most cars.


Agreed - Anthracite Grey is fantastic colour for the R32. And unlike the "Blue" its a very rare colour to get hold of.

R32's are soon going to be flooding the market place once the MK5 GTI and Fuel costs start making an impact. I reckon prices will start to fall by September time, so hold fire if you want one.

If you check out the Auto Trader, prices for R32s kick off at Â£17500.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

A spec'd-up R32 without sat nav cost over Â£25K new and there were only 1500 rhd cars imported. I don't reckon the dealer price for well spec'd cars will drop too much below Â£20K until the mkv R32 comes out.



Widget said:


> Those wheels are vile.


Not my cup of tea, I must admit. I'm keeping mine looking standard.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Those wheels are vile.


Agree - normally like them but the R32 is best left alone. A number round my way running Lexus clear lights etc - what a waste :x


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I think some Anthracite 19" Sportecs would enhance it :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Especially on a Red one ... now that would look superb


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Especially on a Red one ... now that would look superb


Don't think you can get a red R32 can you?

Black, Silver, Grey & Blue were the only colours weren't they?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

There is one advertised on the needforspeed site IIRC. I looked at tyresmoke as well if its not on there


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

It was def available in Red and a whole range of colours - I still have the brochure somewhere. The reality was that most of the 1500 imported were highly spec'd with metallic paint and many copied the colour of the one in the brochure - blue.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Did a bit of diggging and found the official UK & worldwide numbers against the colours sold. So red was available, as well as a few interesting colours.

*UK Cars*
Diamond Black Pearl Effect (Z4) 755
Reflex Silver Metallic (8E) 615
Deep Blue Pearl Effect (6X) 813
Moonlight Blue Pearl Effect (C7) 57
Tornado Red (G2) 44
Indigo Blue Pearl Effect (7D) 76
Grey Anthracite Pearl Effect (F8 ) 31

*Worldwide*
Diamond Black (pearl effect): 3,979
Reflex Silver (metallic): 2,828
Deep Blue (pearl effect): 2,257
Moonlight Blue: 419
Tornado Red: 267 
Indigo Blue (pearl effect): 174 
Grey Anthracite (pearl effect): 120 
Black: 15 
Morano Red (pearl effect): 2 
Jazz Blue: 1


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I bet the chap with Jazz Blue is feeling a bit lonely


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

A Jazz Blue Mini-Bus? :wink:


----------

